# Is BSN Lean Dessert any good?



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey,

Just after a bit of advice...

As I'm off work sick, I thought I'd catch up on some shopping lol. I'm after a protein shake that will double as an MRP if I don't get a chance to eat. I've just looked on ebay and found a store (yes, it appears to be Marc's lol) selling BSN Lean Dessert.

What I want to know is; Has anyone tried it and is it any good? I was using PhD Diet Whey and that was pretty good but want to try something else....

Yeh, I need to lose that kilo that crept on over Christmas lol and got my 1st fight in about 4 weeks so need something to keep me going...

I'm open to any ideas or suggestions so give me a shout.

Thanks :thumb


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes thats probably me, i get around 

I wouldnt use it as your sole protein supplement mainly because its tiny (about 600g) so it wont last you very long - IMHO you would be better off going with a protein powder -we've just got in some Dymatize whey gourmet 2.2kg - should be going on the site today - which i will be doing for Â£32 but you get 73 drinks out of as opposed to 18 drinks of lean dessert - and it tastes lovely


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

marc said:


> Yes thats probably me, i get around


I won't make a comment but I could lol 

Thanks.

That sounds reasonable - in which case, should I go for one protein shake and then one MRP or is this going to get to confusing....?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

What Marc said.....

If you wanna cut weight have fruit (for carbs) with a couple of protein shakes - you will save calories (hence cut weight), and cut down costs as well - I've had the Dymatize stuff - tastes good and is gonna workout very cheap for 72 servings (I work with Marc so am biased)...but it is a good offer :thumb .


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

That sounds pretty reasonable - will have to check the cash situation. I guess there's always the credit card!

Now, what will cure this stupid virus thing I have?!?! I hate being ill - I just wanna train


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

is the Dymatiza stuff better than Reflex?

and does it taste better?

thanks


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Before I started buying off Marc I used the dymatize for ages, real good and had no complaints from it. Sorry to say Im a Phd fan boy now though!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

for a cold high levels vit C and ginger :thumb .

Dymatize, reflex and PHD are all very similar - slight difference between BCAA/Glutamine and protein per serving - but nothing major to worry about, it then comes down to personal taste.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Million Dollar Baby said:


> That sounds pretty reasonable - will have to check the cash situation. I guess there's always the credit card!
> 
> Now, what will cure this stupid virus thing I have?!?! I hate being ill - I just wanna train


use your credit card with them?? really? you do know there from liverpool dont you 

ive had a few samples of all of them and tbh they all taste good.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

james8 said:


> use your credit card with them?? really? you do know there from liverpool dont you
> 
> ive had a few samples of all of them and tbh they all taste good.


There goes your discount O'hara...


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol never give ur card to some one named o'hara either, ull end up with a brand new caravan on your statement. Should be ordering 10 tubs soon :s on my card....


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumb Lol! That's certainly cheered me up and im glad you boys can have a joke. Unfortuantely I'm still ill and apparently sound like a 90 year old...

I'm so bored!!!!! Just to chuck something else in, what about the Reflex One Stop? My only reservation is the whole creatine thing as I've heard mixed things about it...


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

I rate reflex onestop but I prefer the taste of the phd stuff, really comes down to your taste the phd is sweeter but I like that because I have it instead of a choc bar in the day.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah how good is the White chocolate flavour and the chocolate orange?!?! I could go for some now lol.

Tbh, I'll use anything. Don't really mind the taste, if it's rank I'll just down it haha. Just want something that's good/recommended. I'm kind of leaning towards the One Stop now, mainly due to the creatine but then still have the reservations about the creatine.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

james8 said:


> Lol never give ur card to some one named o'hara either, ull end up with a brand new caravan on your statement. Should be ordering 10 tubs soon :s on my card....


Dammit, whos card do i keep charging???



Million Dollar Baby said:


> Ah how good is the White chocolate flavour and the chocolate orange?!?! I could go for some now lol.
> 
> Tbh, I'll use anything. Don't really mind the taste, if it's rank I'll just down it haha. Just want something that's good/recommended. I'm kind of leaning towards the One Stop now, mainly due to the creatine but then still have the reservations about the creatine.
> 
> Hmmmmm.


reflex one stop is on par with PHD synergy, the synergy tastes better IMO, but they are similar products


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

not had the pleasure of the ISO-7 (PHD)...Reflex it terms of results worked well with me, put on 7lbs after 3 tube (6 weeks) due to the creatine - would not have any worries about the creatine - I've been using it (like most of us on here) for years...and I've never had any issue's/sides with it - I've always looked this weird :happy:.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

There is a doctor at my gym who looked into creatine and he said there is no medical issues with it, I still give my self a week or two off every now and again anyway.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah Si, I'm sure you don't look weird really.

Thanks for the info guys, it's much appreciated 

Think I might give the One Stop a bash and halve the servings or something. Having said that, I'm pretty tall for a girl so maybe once I get over whatever the hell I've got, I'll order some. I'd get it now but knowing me, if I got it before I'd start taking it now and don't think it'll do much good whilst I'm sat doing sweet F.A!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah..save your money till your training and don't forget to take in 2-3 litres (minimum) of water a day - helps stop dehydration and draws all the water into your muswcles re the creatine. (not sure if you know (just for extra reassurance re your issue with creatine) it is found in steak and fish but when you cook it the heat looses most of it - it is a natural occuring compound :thumb )


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah bless ya, I do actually feel better now you've told me that. I guess all I can do is give it a bash once I'm back on the training I'll get some.

Mind you, I did see PhD iso stuff on offer today at Â£32... Lol


----------

